# Reprogramming ECU nissan altima 2003



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm a altima 2003 AT 2.5L owner and I would like to know if there is a possibility to reprogramme the Ecu (cancel speed limiter, increase RPM, boost the engine for more power)
Somebody have done that in the new line altima (2002+) or does it exist any electronically component to do so ? thanks for your help


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

freddy la menace said:


> I'm a altima 2003 AT 2.5L owner and I would like to know if there is a possibility to reprogramme the Ecu (cancel speed limiter, increase RPM, boost the engine for more power)
> Somebody have done that in the new line altima (2002+) or does it exist any electronically component to do so ? thanks for your help


jet will do it.. but it will cost you... QR pro from stillen won't give you jack.. not worth the money.. 20 horse increase if you have intake headers and exhaust.. 

dude... not hatin on you or anything.. but quit bringing up old threads from like a year ago...


----------

